
Ask HN: Startup success/failure rate at different ages - mbillie1
Like probably all of you, I&#x27;ve heard the oft-cited &quot;#{ rand(75..90) }% of startups fail!&quot; message repeated ad nauseam. I&#x27;m also acutely aware that each team, business model, company and industry has its own set of risks and priorities. I am curious if there exists a resource which tracks the success&#x2F;failure rate of tech startups by age (or growth or any other metric, but especially age), like this:<p>&quot;A startup which has lasted #{ x } years will last #{ y } more years #{ z }% of the time.&quot;<p>Or even,<p>&quot;A startup which has lasted #{ x } years will fail #{ y }% of the time.&quot;<p>Does such a matrix exist?
======
welder
Not sure about real data, but people have written about this [1].

[1] [http://paulgraham.com/mit.html](http://paulgraham.com/mit.html)

